# Royal Canin



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone here feed it to their Havi's?

What about Iams?

Eukanumba?

I am interested in pros and cons please.

Thanks


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

I feed Sissy Royal Canin Beauty #26
and half it with Science Diet Adult Small Bites.

She loves loves the Royal Canin Beauty

She was a finicky eater before I found this combo. We fill in with some
chicken, little cheese, etc.

Sometimes I feel really guilty about not doing the homecooked and really worry about recalls. So far RC has been really quick to notify.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

We are feeding Marley the Royal Canin Puppy food. He seems to like it ok...he tends to hold out to see just how many treats he gets with training first, though <g>

Alexa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine used to bde on Royal Canin, but I switched them a while ago. It was during all the recalls and RC had some food recalled. They now eat Fromm's Chicken a la Veg with Little Cesar or whatever I decide to cook for them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was getting that as a puppy but HE decided he wouldn't eat it for some reason. :frusty: 
His brother was eating it until just recently.
Sally


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have fed them Royal Canin- both the special 30 and the poodle 30. They really liked them both but with the recalls I felt better switching to Innova and Evo. But I still feed them the poodle from time to time. It does have corn in it and corn gluten and other non meat proteins--- but I think it is a pretty good food and actually when jasper was on it his coat never looked better.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I feed Royal Canin puppy for 5-6 months, Casper loved it but he got itchy and I eliminated all chicken from his diet and the puppy royal canin had chicken in it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I am trying to find something that she doesn't chew her feet after eating and will help her coat the hair along the spine is coarse now and it didn't use to be. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was just about to switch Biscuit from Innova Evo to RC 26, because his skin is sensitive, but gosh, had no idea RC had had recalls!! Oh dear!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

RC announced that they company will no longer source vegetable proteins from China.

http://www.royalcanin.us/letter.html

Sissy's food was not on the recall list.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Marie. I read the statement and it is a confidence builder. And they have had no reported cases of illness caused by RC.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for giving the link to that letter I didn't know anything about them being involved in the recall I forgot to go back and read that list.


----------

